# Blue Crab Bait



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

When using blue crabs as bait, do the crabs still fall under the regulations of normal crabbing, for instance the min. size limit? Also, is it better to rig a crab on a line with a weight, under a cork, or free-lined? Thanks.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fishfinder rig on the bottom. I think they have to be legal size but I've never had a problem from the DNR about using small ones.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Possession sizes and quanities are just that. The minimum size you are allowed to have in your possession. Now with crabs in VA they allow peeler's to be smaller.


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

What size hook do ya'll use for a adv. size crab?? Where do you put the hook? JIM


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

What kind of fish are you trying to catch with blue crabs?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

As has already been said, crabs need to be legal size in Ga, but I've never heard of anyone getting any crap from the game warden about a "too small" bait crab either.

As far as rigging...

1. Break the legs off.

2. Remove the top shell.

3. Break the body down the middle.

4. Thread onto about a 6/0 circle hook.
IN thru a leg hole..
OUT between two leg holes..

Works well for Red and Black Drum, and also Bonnethead Sharks like crabs, and a 30" Bonnet on the grill is FINE eatin'.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Sounds like a good use for them, they aren't worth the time to clean so you can eat them.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

MBsandflea said:


> Sounds like a good use for them, they aren't worth the time to clean so you can eat them.


Yeah, you can starve to death with a table full of blue crabs in front of you.... But they sure are good eatin', and your fingernails will come out cleaner than they have ever been in your life!!!


----------



## paint_u_dgt (Feb 19, 2006)

Railroader said:


> As has already been said, crabs need to be legal size in Ga, but I've never heard of anyone getting any crap from the game warden about a "too small" bait crab either.
> 
> As far as rigging...
> 
> ...



Quick question how are you fishing the crabs? On the bottom? Drop Rig?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

they are delicious to eat and you *can keep 3 1/2 inch crabs if their peelers in GA.* I would recommend floating them about 1 to 2 feet under the surface in shallow water on a low tide..........ummmmm Yeah.


----------

